# Doing Richard Petty's 1970 short track roadrunner



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Carrera makes Petty's Superbird with the wing but they ignored his short track ride for 1970. So I took the #32 coral colored Roadrunner, repainted it and slapped some Petty #43 decals on it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great job! Looks oem! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

you did an awsome job!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whoa!! Sweet!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks store bought. What brand of decals did you use?


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The decals are from Pattos in Australia.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

HAIL TO THE KING!

Nice job!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Great job. The larger cars look really nice with the extra details.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Modlerbob said:


> The decals are from Pattos in Australia.


water slide or peel and stick?


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome looking ride!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

sethndaddy said:


> water slide or peel and stick?


These are waterslide decals. I think Pattos has resolved the issues that he had with them a while back.


----------

